# ProWheelBuilder.com WTF?



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*ProWheelBuilder.com*

I have been trying to contact ProWheelBuilder.com via email and phone.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Popping advertisements? The phone isn't working - call back? Slick, polished appearance? This smells of a scam. I've seen a nearly identical website selling top-line bicycles for sweet prices - that was out of Indonesia and the person was a crook.

I'd walk/run away from this "outfit." If you want wheels built, there are quite a few good choices with lots of references here in the USA - and they do answer the phone.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Got a hold of them today by phone. They are in Vegas and apperently too busy building wheels to answer emails and phone inquiries.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I have bought a wheel from them using their online interface - worked fine and the wheel arrived built as asked for no issues.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Rich is the owner and a great guy, but sometimes hard to get a hold of. He will always get back to you, but it may take time because he is just trying to keep up with all the builds. He builds sick wheels at good prices. His knowledge is unbelievable when it comes to wheel building and cycling in general. 

I would try him on the phone again and let him know that you are not happy. 


BTW, he helped with the Southern Nevada Stage Race all weekend, so I am sure he got a little backed up.


----------



## alliegator (Sep 14, 2008)

I purchased wheels from Rich at Prowheelbuilder. Talked to him on the phone, always professional and a big help. He even contacted me to see if everything is O.K.

I will buy again.

alliegator


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

alliegator said:


> I purchased wheels from Rich at Prowheelbuilder. Talked to him on the phone, always professional and a big help. He even contacted me to see if everything is O.K.
> 
> I will buy again.
> 
> alliegator



+1...He built me a perfect set of Dura Ace track/ Aerohead wheels...perfectly true. great service


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Puchnuts said:


> Popping advertisements? The phone isn't working - call back? Slick, polished appearance? This smells of a scam. I've seen a nearly identical website selling top-line bicycles for sweet prices - that was out of Indonesia and the person was a crook.
> 
> I'd walk/run away from this "outfit." If you want wheels built, there are quite a few good choices with lots of references here in the USA - and they do answer the phone.
> 
> Caveat Emptor.


That's the impression I got, but seeing as I had a small purchase only, I figured I'd give it a shot, spend $20 and get what I needed. 

The site wouldn't take my credit card, but I put a call in and it was all sorted out, no scam at all.

All I got were colored spokes... not exactly a huge purchase, but they were glad to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Never any trouble dealing with Prowheelbuilder.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

padawan716 said:


> That's the impression I got, but seeing as I had a small purchase only, I figured I'd give it a shot, spend $20 and get what I needed.
> 
> The site wouldn't take my credit card, but I put a call in and it was all sorted out, no scam at all.
> 
> All I got were colored spokes... not exactly a huge purchase, but they were glad to help.


Glad to hear this. There are a lot of sharks surfing these waters. One look in one's email confirms this. Want some North Korean ******?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

In the past few days I have had several conversations with Rich, via phone & email.
I have placed an order from him for 2 custom built wheelsets. All it took was a little correspondence and due diligence on both our parts. Rich is an online wheelbuilder/merchant/artisan/guru who is busy building custom wheels - some of them are mine so leave him alone and let the man work.  
Thanks for all the referrals, they were instrumental in my decision making process.
I'll keep you all posted as to how they turn out.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Here in Las Vegas*

He's here in Las Vegas, Nevada.
He also owns/runs ProCyclery, a bike shop here in town as well.
... and he also puts on a few Rides/Races each year too.
Overall a good guy from what I've heard, no complaints.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*bad first impression*

I ordered a 36-hole Mavic 317 rim, just as offered on their site. I figured I could count on some pretty good shipping time from Las Vegas to Tucson. A week goes by and I email them asking whether the order had shipped yet. The response tells me they had to special order the rim, but it should ship in a couple days. They say up front on their policy page
"If there is a problem such as back ordered product / unavailable we will contact you as soon as possible." 
Five days later and no update, no contact, so I cancelled the order. It took them a matter of minutes to charge my account after my order, now I'll see how long it takes them to refund my money.
I'll order the rim from Harriscyclery.com. It has to ship all the way across the country from Massachusetts to Tucson and will still only cost a couple dollars more. Plus, in my experience, if there is a problem, their "as soon as possible" is at least a week sooner.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

considering an order for White H2 hubs, Velocity rims sapic spokes > First set of custom builds..........any criticism of these or the probuilder in Vegas..looking for light stong wheels ....was considering ardennes byHED... any advice appreciated. for use on a colnago for training climbing wheels.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Check here...*

Recieved my Edge Composite 45c / Sapim CX Ray blk / American Classic. from Rich at Pro Wheel Builder
They are spot on true with near perfect tention all around. And they roll like nobody's business. They put my 404's & my Bora Ultras to shame. I also have a set of 38c coming later this week with a Power Tap SL+. I would highly reccomend Prowheelbuilder.com for your custom wheels.



Posted elsewhere in Wheels and Tires @ 2009 EDGE 45mm...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ROGER79 said:


> Recieved my Edge Composite 45c / Sapim CX Ray blk / American Classic. from Rich at Pro Wheel Builder
> They are spot on true with near perfect tention all around. And they roll like nobody's business. They put my 404's & my Bora Ultras to shame. I also have a set of 38c coming later this week with a Power Tap SL+. I would highly reccomend Prowheelbuilder.com for your custom wheels.
> 
> Posted elsewhere in Wheels and Tires @ 2009 EDGE 45mm...


I resemble those remarks  

Rich's wheel building skills are 2nd to none. My Edge Composite 45c / Sapim CX Ray blk / American Classic custom built wheels are fantastic. He is extremely knowledgeable and if you have the time, you will definitely learn a thing or two about wheel tech. I've ordered 3 wheelsets from him so far. I've received the 45c's, I am anticipating the 38c / PowerTap SL+ / Sapim CX Ray later this week, and also have a set of IRD Niobium Cadence / DT Swiss Comp / American Classic hubs next week...

Best advice: Talk to Rich on the phone before you place your wheel order and ask him for his advise. 
Order well in advance of when you need them & BE PATIENT! 
Rich is a wheel building guru / business owner/operator / husband / father etc. 

You want it when...?


----------



## Stu_the_weak (Jan 25, 2010)

My first two orders from Prowheelbuilder.com has been a huge waste of money. Maybe they are under new management? Please don't waste your money...


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Used Prowheelbuilder for my very first set of custom built wheels over the winter. They were built with in the time frame the specified and they even shipped them express they get an A+ in my book.


----------



## Stu_the_weak (Jan 25, 2010)

So, you want to swap wheelsets with me?


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Stu_the_weak said:


> So, you want to swap wheelsets with me?


Me? No thx. Was just stating that i had a good experience with them.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Isn't Rich at wheelbuilder.com? 
prowheelbuilder.com is a new one to me.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Stu_the_weak said:


> My first two orders from Prowheelbuilder.com has been a huge waste of money. Maybe they are under new management? Please don't waste your money...


Why? Can you be more specific as to your complaint?
In the past 3 years, Richard has built me 4 complete wheelsets that are still performing perfectly. 

Anytime I've had an issue or question, he has been on the spot reliable. Several months ago, I had some brake surface warping on one of my ENVE wheels. Richard pressed ENVE for a replacement rim and rebuilt it, then sent it back to me all inside a 14day window at no charge.
IMHO, thats outstanding CS.

I highly recommend Richard at Prowheelbuilder.com


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

cydswipe said:


> Isn't Rich at wheelbuilder.com?
> prowheelbuilder.com is a new one to me.


+1

I don't even see a prowheelbuilder.com. 

If you are talking about Rich over at wheelbuilder.com I'm very surprised. He has an excellent reputation. I would try calling again.

-Eric


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ergott said:


> +1
> I don't even see a prowheelbuilder.com.
> If you are talking about Rich over at wheelbuilder.com I'm very surprised. He has an excellent reputation. I would try calling again.
> -Eric


Pro Wheel Builder

Richard @ prowheelbuilder.com is in Las Vegas and has been in business for many many years.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Just to clear things up a bit.

The person I know of that has a excellent reputation is Richard Sawiris over at www.wheelbuilder.com

I do not have any information for Richard at prowheelbuilder.com When I checked that website a couple of days ago there was nothing there. His name is Richard Craig.

I'm sorry to hear about the troubles people are having and hope they get them resolved asap.

-Eric


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ergott said:


> Just to clear things up a bit.
> The person I know of that has a excellent reputation is Richard Sawiris over at www.wheelbuilder.com
> I do not have any information for Richard at prowheelbuilder.com When I checked that website a couple of days ago there was nothing there. His name is Richard Craig.
> I'm sorry to hear about the troubles people are having and hope they get them resolved asap.
> -Eric


My endorsement is for Richard Craig at ProwheelBuilders.com in Las Vegas Nevada.
I can assure all that he is indeed there as I have visited his shop on many occasions and have been doing business with him for several years. 
www.prowheelbuilder.com


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Good to know. It's possible I typed it out wrong.

-Eric


----------



## Sean Chaffin (Dec 19, 2012)

DO NOT BUY FROM prowheelbuilder.com

I am extremely disappointed with prowheelbuilder.com service. They were unresponsive to calls and emails. They were quick to reply when I requested that they cancel my order, only to tell me they were going to keep over $50 to cancel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

*Consider your purchase before you commit!*



Sean Chaffin said:


> DO NOT BUY FROM prowheelbuilder.com
> 
> I am extremely disappointed with prowheelbuilder.com service. They were unresponsive to calls and emails. They were quick to reply when I requested that they cancel my order, only to tell me they were going to keep over $50 to cancel.


Regarding shaggy55555 's post. The customer placed the order on December 17th. He left a voice mail on the same day regarding color match concerns between hubs and spokes which was towards the end of the day. We emailed the customer the morning of the 18th in response to his color match concerns expressed previously. He emailed us at the end of the day on the 18th and wanted to cancel his order. We responded with by email explaining that we normally do not allow for order cancellations, especially after product had already been ordered. However we did issue a refund and charged only 6% (which ranges between 6 to 15% depending on how far along an order is). Please note that before the refund was issued we called the customer on the 19th to discuss the matter. This order was in no way late (as we allow 15 business days to complete any custom wheel order) and we responded within 24 hours of all communications. I am unclear on how we were unjustified in our actions?


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm a business owner who does a lot of online sales, and I love it when dates and numbers are 100% proof of no wrong doing! Put aside emotion and ego, let the facts speak for themselves. Good job prowheelbuilder.com!!



prowheelbuilder.com said:


> Regarding shaggy55555 's post. The customer placed the order on December 17th. He left a voice mail on the same day regarding color match concerns between hubs and spokes which was towards the end of the day. We emailed the customer the morning of the 18th in response to his color match concerns expressed previously. He emailed us at the end of the day on the 18th and wanted to cancel his order. We responded with by email explaining that we normally do not allow for order cancellations, especially after product had already been ordered. However we did issue a refund and charged only 6% (which ranges between 6 to 15% depending on how far along an order is). Please note that before the refund was issued we called the customer on the 19th to discuss the matter. This order was in no way late (as we allow 15 business days to complete any custom wheel order) and we responded within 24 hours of all communications. I am unclear on how we were unjustified in our actions?


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Your very first post on this site is to complain about a business and a thread which started about 3 years ago? Hmmmm.


----------



## barker (Jan 2, 2009)

I ordered wheels for Prowheelbuilder last spring. They responded to several emails
within hours. Wheels have been great and their pricing can't be touched.


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

+1 for ProWheelBuilder , good experience here!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

bikewriter said:


> I'm a business owner who does a lot of online sales, and I love it when dates and numbers are 100% proof of no wrong doing! Put aside emotion and ego, let the facts speak for themselves. Good job prowheelbuilder.com!!


+1... you never know what type of person is complaining about your service. According to the info Prowheelbuilder.com just stated, they were being generous even refunding any money. Obviously they had already started building so someone has to pay for the labor that has been applied towards the build. Why should Prowheelbuilder take the hit?


----------

